# Solved: My Wireless Router Won't allow any of my computers to connect!



## Murfski (Mar 11, 2011)

I've recently being having trouble connecting my laptops to our wireless network. It was working completely fine until one day it cut out and since then have never re-connected. It says that I am connected to my Wireless network, and that I have excellent signal, however when I try and go on the Internet it says page can not be displayed! Also, the physical Ethernet cable connects me to the internet. Please help!

Here are my Specs:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Murfsta>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : christy-baf7d04
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cable.virginmedia.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network from
TOSHIBA
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-B0-58-42

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-B2-60-13
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.110
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 11, 2011 1:52:50 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 12, 2011 1:52:50 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.virginmedia.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-83-38-38
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.36.192.190
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 82.36.192.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.30.192.113
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 11, 2011 1:35:10 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 11, 2011 2:35:10 PM


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You appear to be connected to a router via the wireless connection 
but that ipconfig /all looks like you have the ethernet connected to a modem

whats the setup you have make and models of modem. router 
hows is everything connected up - as much detail as possible

can we see an xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Murfski (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for replying so fast!

Model of the Modem is Virgin Media and the Model No: E080C013.00
The Wireless Broadband router is Linksys, Model - WRT54GS

If by set up you mean, how are they plugged in? then both the modem and router are plugged into the wall by a plug socket, from the modem there is an ethernet cable which is plugged into my laptop right now. There is a big white cable that screws into the back of the modem, not too sure what that is :S Thats connected to a small metal box which has two other plugs that screw into that... The router hasn't got anything plugged into it except ofcourse the power cable and the Xbox ethernet cable which is plugged in... 

I've tried to download that Xirrus program you suggested, but It doesn't have a program to open with and I have to manually do it so I'm not sure what to do with that.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well that pretty much comfirms the results i saw in ipconfig /all



> It was working completely fine until one day it cut out and since then have never re-connected.


It would never have worked the way you have just described the setup

I'm assuming the virgin media device is just a modem and not a modem /router 
you need to connect the cable that currently goes between the modem and laptop - into the router on the "internet"/"modem/dsl labelled connection Not the sockets marked 1 to 4

I would then do a power cycle 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*How to power cycle*

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for it to settle - all lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and the allow the lights to become stabile.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*



> I've tried to download that Xirrus program you suggested, but It doesn't have a program to open with and I have to manually do it so I'm not sure what to do with that.


You download an .exe program and when you then double click on the exe it will run and install the xirrus tool 
you then have xirrus on your PC like any other program and can run from either the desktop icon or via programs


----------



## Murfski (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks so much! Everything is working fine now 
You've saved my Mum and Dad 60 pounds because they ordered a new router, thanks!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: excellent - would you mind telling us what fixed the problem - it may help others searching with a similar problem

also

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## Murfski (Mar 11, 2011)

I did what you suggested, a "power cycle" reset. (Make sure all laptops/desktops are turned off before doing this!)

Firstly I held the reset button on my router for about 30 seconds, which turned it off and on.

Then what I did was switch both the modem and the routers plugs off at the wall (they have separate plugs.) I then unplugged every cable that was connected to both the router and modem and left for approximately 90 seconds. I then plugged the power cable back into the modem and turned it on by the wall (ONLY THE MODEM). and waited for all the lights on the modem to return to normal. I then plugged in the power cable for the Router and plugged in at the wall. I waited for the lights on the router to return to normal, and then plugged back in the Ethernet cable from the modem to the router. I waited a good 30 seconds for the connection to establish and then turned on one laptop and finally, my wireless network was working!!! 

(However, had to secure network again as I had reset the router)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

